# DVR & Cisco 5505



## RBlaikie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello, I have just recently started working at a place where the network was setup by engineers from PC World, a contract we no longer have.

The network has 3 computers(1 being a server) and a DVR for our CCTV cameras. Everything is connected to a Cisco ASA 5505 router firewall which is then connected to a Netgear DSL modem router which is finally connected to our phone line to provide internet access.

We have just had our DVR replaced and the network settings on it have been configured correctly. I can connect to the DVR using a web browser to view the cameras from any computer within the network.

The main problem is connecting to the DVR from outside the network i.e at home. I have no clue whatsoever how to login to the cisco router or effectively use the console to setup access from outside the network.

Any help at all would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you shouldn't have to make any changes to the routers if you set the same settings as the old system on the new.

Did you set the same ip address as before?
Did you set the same port numbers as used before? <-- I suspect this is the issue.

If you don't know the account and password to logon to the Cisco or netgear you need to get them from the person who set them up.


----------



## RBlaikie (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it would be something to do with the port aswell, however, I do not remember the port of the old DVR :sigh: the ip is the same thought.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

any way you can logon to the old dvr to determine the port or ports used?
do you have access to the routers logon /password information?


----------



## RBlaikie (Apr 14, 2011)

The old DVR was taken when we had a break in and I have no idea what the logon details are for the router.

I have contacted PC World to see if they can provide me with this information, I doubt it though.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are going to need access to the router. If you can't contact the person who set it up you will need to hire someone to come in, set it back to factory defaults which set you back to the generic logon and password. This person would then need to set the router up again.


----------

